# Do not buy any vehicle from this dealer



## doubleb0924 (Mar 14, 2011)

Do not buy any vehicle from David Westcott in Burlington North Carolina. They are very crooked, dishonest and their service department is absolutely horrible. They sold me a "GM Certified" GTO and I have had NOTHING BUT PROBLEMS SINCE THE DAY AFTER PURCHASE. I have had to replace the struts, stabilizer link, rotors, brake pads, interior trim plate, serpentine belt, ac belt, ac pulley, idler pulley, now the radiator, radiator support. Vehicle was involved in an accident which I was unaware because it did not show up on the carfax, and then I traded in a 2010 hyundai genesis coupe 2.0 turbo base model and they had the car listed as the premium model and sold it for the premium price.


----------



## OmikronPhi (Jul 24, 2009)

Make sure to file a complaint with the Better Business Bureau and raise all kinds of hell with GM corporate...


----------



## doubleb0924 (Mar 14, 2011)

GM corporate definitely knows my name. I have three cases open against them and they are finally going to Westcotts regional director. I did not think of filing with the BBB but I will definitely do that as well.


----------



## ViperT4 (Jul 18, 2010)

There is also a warranty from Carfax if the car was in an accident and the report didn't show it. I'm not sure what it'll get you but it's something. You'll probably have to prove to them it was in a wreck.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

ViperT4 said:


> There is also a warranty from Carfax if the car was in an accident and the report didn't show it. I'm not sure what it'll get you but it's something. You'll probably have to prove to them it was in a wreck.


I've heard people say that and I've heard it and read it in their ads. That is so full of disclaimers that I doubt if there would ever be any possibiliby of anyone ever collecting anything through that warranty from Carfax. I personally think that they are as crooked as the dealership the OP is talking about. Here's one of their disclaimers directly from their site:


> CARFAX Vehicle History Reports are based on information supplied to CARFAX. CARFAX does not have the complete history of every vehicle.


 Based on that how would anyone ever be able to collect anything on their so called warranty since that pretty much covers thier butts?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Take your case to the State Police and file a complaint. Make sure you have all verifiable documentation.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

http://www.gtoforum.com/f7/car-added-stable-08-hhr-ss-27096/

Let me know if you need help.


----------



## doubleb0924 (Mar 14, 2011)

*David Westcott*



jpalamar said:


> http://www.gtoforum.com/f7/car-added-stable-08-hhr-ss-27096/
> 
> Let me know if you need help.


I definitely will. GM seems to be working on it for me so I have no complaints yet. I just hope they do what is right and hold David Westcott liable for their blatent mistakes. I am not a mechanic and I could see the radiator and front end damage as soon as it was put on the lift. I will say the GM reps I have been talking to have been very nice and are doing a good job in investigating my case. My gripe is not with GM but with David Westcott. Avoid this dealership at all costs.


----------



## doubleb0924 (Mar 14, 2011)

GM is now saying they ar enot responsible for the radiator repair because it was due to an accident. What I am pissed off about is that I did not do the damage to the car, the prior owner did. They knew of the damage and the accident and the damage is extremely visible and they still GM Certified this vehicle. So they knew of the radiator and front end damage, refused to fix it or "recondition" it as the warranty states, agreed to warranty this car, tried to hide it and then when it causes damage to my vehicle now they go back on their word and what they signed to do and not cover it. Does anyone think this is right? My entire argument revolves around this point: They knew of the damage, they had to of seen it and they checked it as ok on the inspection sticker and then agreed that GM will certify and warrant this vehicle. Also they marked the struts as passing and the day after I e-mailed (which I saved) the dealer and complained about the struts. Turned out both of them were unuseable right off of the lot. I just cannot believe this is what America has come to. My family and I have been avid GM consumers and supporters but after seeing their true colors and seeing that their warranties do not mean sh** I cannot force myself to buy anothe rone of their vehicles and potentially be tricked again. You would think the last thing GM needs are issues like this. My two lawyers are doing what they can and one is even considering calling the local news stations and reporting this to them. I really was not trying to get lawyers involved and go through the entire court process but I will do what I have to so that I can get what I deserve and what was promised to me.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

I feel for you and hope you can get it worked out. I don't believe, however, that it has anything to do with "what America has come to". There have always been shady car dealers/sellers and your case reinforces the too often ignored credo "buyer beware". Buying a used performance car always involves risk and it's worth the investment to have it independently checked by a competent mechanic before purchasing.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Seek the advice of an atty ........... Small claims court............ File charges >> theft by deception with the State Police


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Like judge said. Hire an attorney that deals with lemom law/breach of warranty cases. You have an easy win... it will just take a few months and GM will likely settle without going to court.


----------



## noel the legend (Sep 27, 2007)

If I were you, I'd take the vehicle to another GM dealership and "offer it as a trade." Allow the manager to look the vehicle over and see what he says about the condition of the car. He may say something to the tune of, "this car has obvious damage and is worth considerably less because of it." I think that would only help your case, as any reputable dealer inspects a vehicle before taking it in on a trade. Having another dealer recognize and state this will only put another bullet in your lawyer's chamber.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Noel, that would be fine except how would he proove to the other dealer that he didn't do the damage himself which, I'm sure, that's what they'd assume.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

noel the legend said:


> If I were you, I'd take the vehicle to another GM dealership and "offer it as a trade." Allow the manager to look the vehicle over and see what he says about the condition of the car. He may say something to the tune of, "this car has obvious damage and is worth considerably less because of it." I think that would only help your case, as any reputable dealer inspects a vehicle before taking it in on a trade. Having another dealer recognize and state this will only put another bullet in your lawyer's chamber.


That dealer will do a point inspection and find the issues. Then those issues will be cataloged. You find another buyer they do a car fax, or GMVIS and there it is. This car is your white whale, or albatross. Seek legal advice this is your best course of action.


----------



## doubleb0924 (Mar 14, 2011)

*Final Update*

As many of you probably know I am trying to sell my car and many people are trying to call me dishonest just like the dealer and GM dealersips I have participated with. I am not. I took my car to two master mechanics to install a new radiator because they were much more trusted and a little bit cheaper. I needed to save as much as I could until GM finally owns up to their mistake and give me the money back. Both of them looked at the car and the radiator support and front end WAS NOT BENT IN ANY WAY SHAPE OR FORM!!! I have pictures to prove it. The radiator had a hairline crack on the engine side of the right (passenger side). It was caused due to a defected GM part or the years on the GTO. The plastic was warped or bulged out just enough to cause the hairline crack. If it was due to an accident then the fron (bumper side) of the radiator would have damage along with the numerous clips and support! There is nothing bent whatsoever!!!! The GM tech who looked at it must have saw the bondo (from the COSMETIC ONLY ACCIDENT) and didnt pursue further and told GM it was due to an accident. So before anyone else calls me crooked or makes the assumption that I am trying to screw someone over. I am not. I just want to get rid of it so that I can buy a new car and possibly a new manufacturer. GTO's are still the nicest cars ever made in my opinion and will be extremely hard to replace but it is something that needs to be done.


----------



## doubleb0924 (Mar 14, 2011)

*One picture of the Radiator Core/Support*

Here is one picture to prove it. This is the passenger side that claimed there was support damage.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

doubleb0924 said:


> There is nothing bent whatsoever!!!!





doubleb0924 said:


> Here is one picture to prove it. This is the passenger side that claimed there was support damage.


I draw your attention to the right lower corner of that pic. Looks like it's bent to me, just saying.


----------



## doubleb0924 (Mar 14, 2011)

That is not the radiator support. That has nothing to do with the radiator and it cannot do any damage to any part around it. I can use a pair of pliers and straighten that out. If that is what the GM tech thought did the damage to the radiator then he is an absolute moron. We saw that and asked the technician if this is what he was referring to and he said no. His initial e-mail that I have along with what he verbally told me said that he was concerned with the radiator support being bent! Then when I came back and said nothing is bent. I showed him the picture of the "clip" thats bent and he said no. his main concern was how the radiator was sitting in the support. So he changed his direction twice. The master mechanic pulled the old radiator out with no problem and put the ne wone in no problem either. he did not have to bend anything back into shape. So I am just as confused as anybody on what the GM tech "saw".


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You claim that "nothing is bent whatsoever", but it's clear there IS something that IS bent, it may not have any structural significance at all or it may, but, just saying.....


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I wouldn't say a word to GM if I didn't have an attorney.. and even that I would tell GM to only contact the attorney.

GM wouldn't work with us at all... then they received a letter stating we were represented by a law firm and all of a sudden progress was made. Hell, even after we settled GM called to follow up on the last service call and even offered us some crazy trade in value towards a new GM... we told the rep we would rather get less for it and be customers elseware. The rep was left speachless.


----------



## doubleb0924 (Mar 14, 2011)

*Address*

Where did you send the letter to? My attorneys are asking me the same question. Please help me with this!! I was going to call my representative from GM and ask him but I honestly do not want to deal with them again. I also feel the same way, I am thinking about taking my business elsewhere too. I have always been a strong supporter of GM and ESPECIALLY the GTO. I am the biggest fan/obsessive supporter of the GTO but this entire event has taken that away. Everyone I know was trying to talk me into not buying this car even my wife. I went against everyone and said this is Certified through GM, I won't have any issues. Turns out their warranties aren't anything but a piece of paper and in order to get what you want you have to sue them or complain to them for two months. Sorry for ranting.



jpalamar said:


> I wouldn't say a word to GM if I didn't have an attorney.. and even that I would tell GM to only contact the attorney.
> 
> GM wouldn't work with us at all... then they received a letter stating we were represented by a law firm and all of a sudden progress was made. Hell, even after we settled GM called to follow up on the last service call and even offered us some crazy trade in value towards a new GM... we told the rep we would rather get less for it and be customers elseware. The rep was left speachless.


----------



## noel the legend (Sep 27, 2007)

You sir, must think we are all retards.

"This thing sucks! I was screwed. I want my money back. Can I have my money back?"

"No."

"Ok. Does anyone want to buy a sweet ride?"


----------



## doubleb0924 (Mar 14, 2011)

It seems that you sir did not read the updates that I have posted nor looked at the pictures I have on this very thread. Please tell me where you see any strutural damage whatsoever on that picture. The GM technicians that I have dealt with are the most incompetent, lazy, worthless mechanics I have ever encountered in my life. GM is out for their money and are not there for their customers. This is the reason why I am getting rid of it. I was posting my experiences as the process went on and at the time I made that post the GM tech told me that the radiator support and front end was twisted. Plain and simple he was wrong and lied to GM so that he didn't have to put the work in to evaluate and fix the issue and so that GM did not have to pay for the repair. There was no damage even near the radiator and nothing near the crack that was bent and caused the radiator damage. Nothing. The radiator was pulled out with extreme ease and the new radiator slipped right in.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

doubleb0924 said:


> They sold me a "GM Certified" GTO and I have had NOTHING BUT PROBLEMS SINCE THE DAY AFTER PURCHASE. I have had to replace the struts, stabilizer link, rotors, brake pads, interior trim plate, serpentine belt, ac belt, ac pulley, idler pulley, now the radiator, radiator support. Vehicle was involved in an accident which I was unaware because it did not show up on the carfax, and then I traded in a 2010 hyundai genesis coupe 2.0 turbo base model and they had the car listed as the premium model and sold it for the premium price.


I moved the last 2 posts from the 4 sale thread to here. Please keep all discussions about the car here, not in the FS thread. There is already a link to this thread to inform a potential buyer of any issues.

To the OP. You have to admit, it's not a good practice to start a thread slamming everyone under the sun, including the car, right before you try and sell it. Then call it "your baby".


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

doubleb0924 said:


> GM is now saying they are not responsible for the radiator repair because it was due to an accident. What I am pissed off about is that I did not do the damage to the car, the prior owner did. They knew of the damage and the accident and *the damage is extremely visible *and they still GM Certified this vehicle. So they knew of the radiator and front end damage, refused to fix it or "recondition" it as the warranty states, agreed to warranty this car, tried to hide it and then when it causes damage to my vehicle now they go back on their word and what they signed to do and not cover it.


Reading this makes it difficult to know which claim to believe, i.e.; there is damage, there's no damage, there's no _structural_ damage, etc. You've said all three of those things. As stated by others, attempting to sell that car on this site is likely to be tough.....


----------



## doubleb0924 (Mar 14, 2011)

I can see how it can be confusing but I actually looked under there myself and there is no structural damage at all, that is why I posted the picture to prove that. I don't care if I don't sell it on here I just wanted to set the story straight and not have people think I am a crooked person. I am not. I know how much passion people have for their cars especially this one. When someone decides to buy the car they will be fully informed about what has happened and what the final results were.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

doubleb0924 said:


> I can see how it can be confusing but I actually looked under there myself and there is no structural damage at all, that is why I posted the picture to prove that. I don't care if I don't sell it on here I just wanted to set the story straight and not have people think I am a crooked person. I am not. I know how much passion people have for their cars especially this one. When someone decides to buy the car they will be fully informed about what has happened and what the final results were.


Dude, there is visible damage in the picture you posted. You can't say there is no damage at all, it's right there in the picture!!


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

doubleb0924 said:


> I can see how it can be confusing but I actually looked under there myself and there is no structural damage at all, that is why I posted the picture to prove that.





> They knew of the damage and the accident and the damage is extremely visible and they still GM Certified this vehicle.


Confusion? No confusion. The more you try to justify your statements the deeper you're digging the hole. The best thing I can recommend is to let it go.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

doubleb0924 said:


> When someone decides to buy the car they will be fully informed about what has happened and what the final results were.


What were the final results? You were gung-ho to fight GM to cover it under the warranty, they said "no" so you came out of pocket to replace the radiator and then immediately put it up for sale....with a warranty that GM isn't going to honor, based on your own statements. You post pictures that clearly show damage after you emphatically spoke of visible damage, and then say that there's no damage and then ammended that to no 'structural' damage (at all..or whatsoever). Regardless of how hard you try to convince anyone of anything, you are in a lose-lose situation because of all that has been previously stated. x2....let it go.


----------



## doubleb0924 (Mar 14, 2011)

I post pictures that clearly show damage? Really? What damage are you referring to? The clip thats bent backwards? That has nothing to do with the radiator or radiator support. That could not cause any damage to any part on this car. Period! The GM tech said that the radiator was damaged due to an accident, the accident bent the radiator core support and punctured the radiator. When I made those posts this is the information that I was given by a "GM Service Manager". One would think that he is a reliable source. It turns out hes not, he is just lazy and looked for an easy way out. The radiator hairline crack was nowhere near ANY part of the radiator support, it wa son the upper, engine side of the radiator. So he did not even pursue the situation at all and made an assumption that it was caused by an accident. Typical GM move. My master mechanic actually put the work in and found out what caused the radiator to crack. As my picture shows the RADIATOR SUPPORT also known as the CORE SUPPORT is not damaged in ANY WAY. Even if I dont sell it on here I will sell it somewhere else, I don't care. I just see that all of you are getting your panties in a knot because I am talking bad about GM. You have your opinion and thats fine but facts are facts, the support is not bent, the crack was not caused by an accident so GM should pay for it. They probably would have if the mechanic would have taken his time and gave them a true analysis.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I believe this has gone on long enough.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Judge, you beat me to it! This horse has been beat to dust.....


----------

